# ALL TIME FAVORITE WAR MOVIE THREAD!



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

What are your favorite movies and tell us why! It can be from any era, past to present!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2005)

> What are is Favorite War Movie era?


Huh???


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry that was a typo. It should say "What is your Favorite War Movie era?"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

I could edit that but I wont for sake of laughs.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Tough Choice...Went for Desert Storm though...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh come on Alder! Someone has to edit it!

Here are my favorite war movies:
WWII: Saving Private Ryan, Band of Brothers, Midway, Tora Tora Tora, When Trumpets Fade, Patton, The Great Escape, Memphis Belle.

I have never seen a Korean War movie before! I havent even heard of one!

Vietnam:
Hamburger Hill, Platoon, Full Metal Jacket, Apocalyspe Now.

My Favorite Modern day war movies:
Black Hawk Down and Behind Enemy Lines.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

I prefer WW2 era movies. 

My favorite War movies though are as follows and know particular order:

Das Boot
Gettysburg
Battle Of Britain
The Desert Fox
Apocolypse Now


And there are many more, I just have to think of them again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> My Favorite Modern day war movies:
> Black Hawk Down and Behind Enemy Lines.



Oh give me a break! Behind Enemy Lines was amusing and it stops there. Trust me coming from someone who has had evasion training he did it all wrong and it was totally unrealistic.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

Behind Enemy lines was unrealistic in a way. But Black Hawk Down was pretty good.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

I really like Blackhawk Down. Great flick.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 25, 2005)

Korean war movie? MASH and Hamburger Hill.

Civil War? Gettysburg and Red Badge Of Courage

My all time top 5 films:
All Quiet on the Western Front
Das Boot
Saving Private Ryan
Full Metal Jacket
Tora Tora Tora

Hornorable mention top 5:
Battle of Britain
Platoon
Band of Brothers
Apocalypse Now
The Longest Day


----------



## Pisis (Sep 25, 2005)

I have several wartime movies in my collection:

* Sky Raiders - about Wellington Czechoslovak bomber pilots in RAF, WWII, movie from the 60's
* Atentát - about assasination of Reichsprotektor Reinhard Heydrich by Czechoslovak paratroopers in 1942, who were sent from Britain, movie from the 60's (so both have b&w footage...)
* Dark Blue World
* Battle of Britain
* The Longest Day
* Bridge at Remagen
* Schindler's List
* Apocalypse


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

My war film collection consists of:

Apocalypse Now
The Longest Day
The Great Escape
Enemy at the Gates
Full Metal Jacket
Dambusters
Band Of Brothers*


Always room for more though.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, I most probably forgot to mention some...... I got also bunch of WWII documents - those from Guido Knopp's team are great!


----------



## JCS (Sep 25, 2005)

I like WW2 the best and Vietnam at a close 2nd.

My favorites (Not in any order):

1) The Flying Tigers
2) The Longest Day
3) Twelve O' Clock High
4) Memphis Belle
5) Platoon


----------



## Pisis (Sep 25, 2005)

Looks like I'm unfammiliar with many of those above mentioned pieces


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 25, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Korean war movie? MASH and Hamburger Hill.


Hamburger Hill was a Vietnam movie. I think you're thinking of Pork Chop Hill.

Right off the top I'd have to say I prefer the WWII flicks. Some that I like are:

- Das Boot
- Band of Brothers
- Tora, Tora, Tora
- Saving Private Ryan
- The Guns of Navarone
- Force 10 From Navarone (I liked Robert Shaw's character)
- Patton
- Hell in the Pacific

But I like Platoon, Apocalypse Now, Flight of the Intruder, and a whole slew of other war flicks as well. I could fill a page.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Hell in the Pacific, thats an under-rated one. I really enjoyed that one.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 25, 2005)

Toshiro Mifune was a great actor in my opinion. He really played it well.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 25, 2005)

I remember watching on cable TV a show about WW1... "The Lost Battalion". good movie.

And yes, i meant to say "Pork Chop Hill"

Another good Korea movie..."the bridges at Toko-ri"


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2005)

I prefer WW2 movies, here are some of my favs of the top my head:

Band of Brothers
The Longest Day
Battle of Britain
Desert Fox
Bridge on the River Kwai

Although I must say I like most of the films mentioned.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Behind Enemy lines was unrealistic in a way.



In a way? It was completely unrealistic. It was like Rambo for christs sakes.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 25, 2005)

There was a made for TV movie made in Canada back in the 90's that I thought was excellent. It was about the Dieppe raid, and it was called "Dieppe", appropriately enough. A few liberties were taken by the producers, and it may not have been quite 100% accurate with the characterization of every figure in question, but it was extremely well made and captured the essence of what transpired. It featured interviews with surviving veterans at the end, and every one of them thought that the film was extremely well made. 

However, it was told entirely from the Canadian perspective, and there wasn't much focus on the British contribution. That was the one part that bugged me a little. Overall though it was an excellent film.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, i forgot to mention Bridge over the River Kwai. Great movie. 

Oh and awesome new sig Gnomey!

Oh yeah, my favorite WWI movie would have to be the Lost Battalion. Great movie, very well done. Sad about what happened to those men.

What was the name of the forest they were at? The only Civil War movie ive ever seen was Gods and Generals. Great movie. Was mainly about good old Stonewall Jackson.

Oh yeah, favorite Revoulitionary War movie would have to be The Patriot with Mel Gibson portraying the "Swamp Fox" who ambushed several British troops during the war as they made movement through Marshes.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 26, 2005)

Now I picked up from my shadowy mind - isn't there a movie called "Midway" or something like that, from the 60-70-80's???


----------



## evangilder (Sep 26, 2005)

Yep there is a movie called Midway.

I saw a movie about 20 years ago on the BBC about a group of Canadian Soldiers that were waiting to go home from WWI (It may have been WWII, but WWI stick in my mind). They wait and wait and end up rioting, which causes several of them to get killed. I remember it being real well done, but cannot remember the name of it, or who was in it.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 26, 2005)

Also there's a movie starring John Lennon called "How I Won The War" but it's crap.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2005)

Midway was a good one.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 26, 2005)

Yep.


----------



## reddragon (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd have to go with WW II movies. My favorite is Band of Brothers, although it is really more of a mini-series. Some other's that I like include: Saving Private Ryan, Patton, Schindler's List, Sink the Bismarck!, Das Boot, Platoon, The Thin Red Line ('98 version), and Paths of Glory. I also like The Blue Max a lot. It's not a great movie, but the flying scenes are so very nice. I've got Twelve O'Clock High, and Hell's Angels but I haven't watched either one so I don't know about them, yet. I'm sure I'll think of a few others.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2005)

Wasn't there a movie about the hunting down and sinking of the Scharnhorst?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 27, 2005)

Another good one - in quite a Bond way - is "Where Eagles Dare"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 27, 2005)

I really liked that one Pisis. I should have included it in my list before.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes that is a good one and I do like Sink the Bismark too.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 27, 2005)

Anyone have seen the Dark Blue World? I think, based on my knowledge on Czechoslovak pilots, it's a lovestroy crap instead of a tribute to them.......... If I were the director, I'd make it A LOT different............


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 27, 2005)

I prefer WWII war movies. At the moment I have over 60 war movies on DVD!!

Favourite WWI movies - The Lighthorsemen
Anzacs
All quiet on the Western Front (remade version)
Gallipoli
The Blue Max

WWII - Too late the Hero
Midway
Cross Of Iron
The Eagle Has Landed
The Desert rats
A Wing And A Prayer
Away All Boats
Between Heaven And Hell
From Here to Eternity plus many more

Vietnam - Odd Angry Shot
Platoon
We Were Soldiers


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 27, 2005)

Ah yes, We Were Soldiers. I just picked up the DVD a few weeks ago. Excellent film. I can't believe I forgot to mention that one too. Sheesh!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Anyone have seen the Dark Blue World? I think, based on my knowledge on Czechoslovak pilots, it's a lovestroy crap instead of a tribute to them.......... If I were the director, I'd make it A LOT different............



I saw it, and I was dissapointed in the love story thrown in. I have no idea why they threw that in as this movie was going to be watched by men, not woman.

The aerlial scenes were good though. I liked the clip of when the spits intercepted that single german bomber.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2005)

This has to be the best list Ive seen of aviation movies.

http://www.coastcomp.com/av/fltline2/avmovie.htm

For you -109 fans, theres a movie you might like (if you can find it)
"star of africa".....the Luftwaffe bio of Marseille.


----------



## trackend (Sep 28, 2005)

P38 The bridges of Toko-ri was a pretty good Korean war film but the book was much better.

My choice 

Shindlers list
Brothers in arms.
Tunes of Glory (no action but Alec Guiness is stunning)
Das Boot
The Hill (Sean Connerys best role)
Ice cold in Alex
The Caine Mutiny
Tora Tora Tora 
All Quite of the Western Front (old but a land mark film The remake WC was awful Borgnine wasnt bad but John boy was terrible)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2005)

Most of these movies listed are just all time greats. There are a few thought that I cant stand like that damn Behind Enemy Lines and by the way if anyone says Pearl Harbour I am going to beat you up through my computer screen in Mexico!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

In all seriousness though, I thought that the actual attack sequences in Pearl Harbor were extremely well done. The CGI looked almost flawless, and it all looked very realistic. Even the part with USS Oklahoma capsizing. I thought it captured what the horror of that day must have been like as well as a movie can capture such a thing. It left me with the feeling of "I'm sure as hell glad I wasn't there!". Not many movies manage to pull it off with such realism. I kinda liked the parts with the Japanese planning the attack too.

But then of course the rest of the movie was...not so realistic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2005)

I hated the story line. It was not about Pearl Harbor but rather a chick flick. Same thing with Titanic. That movie was not actually about the Titatic. The whole iceberg stuff was just a backdrop for Leo porking whatever he damn name was again.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 28, 2005)

Rose........

Don't ask...........


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2005)

"Pearl Harbor"........... the Japanese planes flying through battleship row reminded me of a scene from Star Wars..... like Ty-Fighters and the Deathstar.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 28, 2005)

Pearl Harbor wasnt really good because of that stupid Ben Afleck and his love.

Tora Tora Tora is better than Pearl Harbor!


----------



## wmaxt (Sep 30, 2005)

The problem is that the story line is what brings in the tickets to pay for the movie so we can watch the planes (and sometimes other things).

One I just saw 'Fighter Squadron' depicting P-47s in the early part of the escorting fron oct '43 to June '44. I thought the story line was more representitive of the P-38 missions as they concentrated on the long range escorting before the P-47s could go the distance. The flying sequences are great esp if you like the P-47s.

It still has its share of chick flick too.

wmaxt


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

I say leave the damn porking out and bring on the blood and guts damn it. It is a war movie not a romantic comedy!


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 2, 2005)

... True!

I'm a WWII person. >>; Though I loved the book All Quiet on the Western Front, I haven't seen the movie. =( The book was excellent though.

1. The Longest Day
2. Battle of Britain
3. Saving Private Ryan
4. Band of Brothers
5. The Pianist (Don't know if that would count, but I thought it was well done. )

I still want to see that movie about Marseille. He's been my main Luftwaffe interest lately. =| Has anyone seen it and can tell me if it's good?


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

The Pianist was a good one.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

what's there a movie about Marsielle?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice list of movies there.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 2, 2005)

Pisis said:


> what's there a movie about Marsielle?



So I've heard. I've just never seen it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Would not surprise me. For all that I think he was a great pilot in some of his pics he looks kind of...well lets put this in a nice way "feminine".


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 2, 2005)

Marseille? Which ones? *insert weird face here*

Maybe I just never noticed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Like the one that you are using as you siggy!


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 2, 2005)

That's feminine? I'm confused, why is it feminine?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

It is just my opinion of that photo. He kind of looks well lets say very masculine. Just my opinion and it was not meant to offend anyone. Not all of his photos look like that and he was a great pilot.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm not offended just really confused.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

I have the tendency to do that to people.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 2, 2005)

So what exactly were you trying to say? I gotta know now, or I'll wonder about it for a while. I won't be offended or anything, he's just one of my favourite aces, like Priller or Mölders is. (And Hartmann, and Galland... etc. )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

I was just saying that he looks kind of gay in some of his pictures.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2005)

I think the point is in the picture in your sig he looks a bit like a woman. Correct me if I am wrong Alder.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Nope thats it.  He kind of looks like CC!


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh, okay.  Confusion solved. I d'nno, I never seemed to notice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

It is just an opinion of mine. Great pilot though!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

look! these were the real heroes of wwII!







http://cshq-czechs.wz.cz/eng_index.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice site there.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nope thats it.  He kind of looks like CC!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Its true.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nice site there.



thanks


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 2, 2005)

Back to Topic...

The Hunters with Robert Mitchum and Robert Wagner - Great Korean War flick, F-84s painted up as MiG-15s - I think most of the flying was filed out of old Geroge AFB.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Ive seen that movie, it was not bad.


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 2, 2005)

Aw! Nobody's even mentioned 'A Bridge Too Far' 

This is a _serious_ omission guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Nor have we mentioned PT109!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 2, 2005)

I've never seen PT109. A Bridge Too Far was excellent, I thought. Catchy theme music too.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2005)

I saw a great movie about the Korean War yesterday called Taegukgi (Brotherhood). About two brothers who become seperated after fighting for South Korea, one stays with the South and the other joins the North. 

There are some excellent battle scenes, and although there's some cheesy moments it's overall a remarkable movie. Oh yes and it's in Korean...


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 3, 2005)

The Bridges At Toko-Ri is another great Korean war film. Has excellent aerial scenes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nope thats it.  He kind of looks like CC!



Does that mean I get all the accolades that go with it?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > Nope thats it.  He kind of looks like CC!
> ...


Unlikely but you can always hope


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 3, 2005)

I can't believe I forgot A Bridge too Far. I love that movie.


----------



## Lou IV (Oct 4, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Pearl Harbor wasnt really good because of that stupid Ben Afleck and his love.
> 
> Tora Tora Tora is better than Pearl Harbor!



One more vote for Tora, Tora, Tora! At least they stuck to the subject.

Almost afraid to ask, but anyone see "Hanover Street"? I rented it just to see the B-25's. Chris Plummer was OK, but the rest of the movie is the same premise as "Titanic" and "Pearl" (soap opera).


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 4, 2005)

If you wanted to see B25's, you should have rented "Catch-22"

 

Hanover Street stunk!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 4, 2005)

I remember that now! Yeah, Christopher Plummer was alright in it, but god! It was like a soap opera alright!


----------



## Lou IV (Oct 4, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> If you wanted to see B25's, you should have rented "Catch-22"  Hanover Street stunk!



Actually I did!  But I wanted to see more B-25's!

"Catch-22" (1970) - that is the almost definitive B-25 movie!
(and who can forget Paula Prentiss Olimpia Carlisi as "Luciana" in very _revealing_ roles)

The only movie which shows more is "Thirty Seconds over Tokyo" (1944).
Now that's *THE B-25 movie*, especially since it features the older
(and these days rarer) early B-25's with the upper turret in the
BACK of the fuselage, and the small, prone tail-gunner's position.

Anyone know when "30 seconds over Tokyo" will be released on DVD in the States?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 7, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 8, 2005)

I quite like "A Matter of Life and Death" 8) Tora, Tora, Tora, Patton, BoB, 633 Squadron, Dambusters, An Appointment in London and dare I say PEARL HARBOR  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

*loads his over-sized novelty cannon* What was that? You liked Pearl Harbor?


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 8, 2005)

Only the battle scene at the end though, although my wife likes all of it for some strange reason. Not really into War Movies, but she likes this (Love Story at the start) and A Matter of Life and Death (Ghosts, Afterlife, David Niven and a Love Story  )

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh look at that, you made me get all excited and load my cannon. I never know where to put it after I've loaded it. I always get a slap.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 8, 2005)

So you know my wife then lol  

Woman - I couldn't eat a whole one  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

Nor could I ...but I always try to. Way too many have been left out in the Sun too long, I think. Maybe it's just the ones I buy.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 8, 2005)

You shouldn't buy 'em m8. Just nick 'em from the local corner shop, that way if you're disapointed you haven't lost anything.............apart from your socks that is  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

Last time I did that I woke up with my scrotum stapled to my thigh ...and I distinctly remember leaving her outside. Odd...


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 8, 2005)

That's strange because I had my thigh stapled to my scrotum............felt ok actually  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

Did you forget to put the toilet seat down? 

Oh wait...being you it was self-inflicted, wasn't it? I have to say ...it was a new experience. Can't say I enjoyed it personally but one man's meat is another man's thigh stapled to their scrotum.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 8, 2005)

Not really into another mans meat and all those rumours are lies.............well most anyway  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

That's funny, I was just going to say the same thing.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 8, 2005)

See everyone hates me  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

And I hate everyone. It seems to me we're complete opposites.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 8, 2005)

I hate you  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

Awww, I never knew you cared. Thank you.  Oh look, you made me blush.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm sorry about that. I'll pop it back in  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

We all know what happened you left it out too long last time ...you got married!


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 8, 2005)

I know the worse mistake I ever made, apart from that thing where I got 6 months   

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

I don't know. Marriage is a life sentence.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 8, 2005)

Same if you don't say that you love 'em  

Hot Space


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2005)

wtf??  This is getting quite worrying (and really random!)


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 8, 2005)

It's that time of the year m8  

Hot Space


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 8, 2005)

There was a TV series in Britain "Danger-UXB"?

Did anyone who saw it like it?


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2005)

I was just watching the movie "The Train", the one with Burt Lancaster.

Did you know theres a nice action shot of a Spitfire with D-Day markings strafing the train? And a nice shot of a dozen A20's flying low level over the train?


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 10, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> I was just watching the movie "The Train", the one with Burt Lancaster.
> 
> Did you know theres a nice action shot of a Spitfire with D-Day markings strafing the train? And a nice shot of a dozen A20's flying low level over the train?



Yep, excellent movie, I bought it on DVD the other week.


----------

